# Do you wanna go bowfishin`?



## Chris Horsman (Mar 9, 2011)

Well do ya. I need some where to run my hog dogs and you wanna go `gator hunting or bowfishin` off of my airboat. I just need some where, any where to keep the dogs moving and in return I`ll  take you `gator hunting or bow fishin` or what ever......HELP


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 9, 2011)

How much you charge for this bowfishing stuff??


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hard Core said:


> How much you charge for this bowfishing stuff??


 Funny.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah,,  what's the going price??


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 10, 2011)

A tank of gas and somewhere to run my dogs..............and I guess I missed the joke...


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 10, 2011)

No joke Chris. Usually the mods on here freak out if you mention payment for anything. We are just poking that,not you. Come shoot with us some this year. What type of Airboat are you running? The guys above are in N.ga and got Airboats. Myself and another are here in West Ga. The more the merrier.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 10, 2011)

Heck yeah I.`d love to come. I have a 16` GTO with a 350 and 2 blade sensenich, gearbox, etc etc.  Are you going to the Muzzy Classic? When will you be going out again? I`ll be in Fla from the 17th to the 21st but then should be wide open.
Now I get it. I don`t want anything for taking people out just gas and I`m desperate to run these dogs, they`re eating me out of house and home


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 10, 2011)

There are some of us going to Guntersville next weekend for a fun shoot. Come on over. Warning, there will be some yankees over there, but they are alright (for white folks). Should be a good time.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you mean weekend of the 18th or this weekend the 12th.....


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes the 18th,


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I`ll be in Florida, chasing pigs. Please keep me in mind for the next time.


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 11, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> A tank of gas and somewhere to run my dogs.............



I think I overpaid!


lol






I'll be in Tampa on Fri afternoon. If you're still there let's get lunch or something.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 11, 2011)

I`ll call you. we can pick up a truck too................


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 11, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> I`ll call you. we can pick up a truck too................



yes, call. I hate to definitively plan for that before I know whether or not I'll have the trailer.


----------



## BowSniper (Mar 12, 2011)

I could be interested in this Chris.  We have hogs running on the farm pretty good right now.  Only issue is not knowing when I can make it down there again.  PM me and give me your # and I will call with info.  May have to wait a while to go bowfishing, but I may be able to get you running your dogs.

BowSniper


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 14, 2011)

how far you willing to drive?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Mar 15, 2011)

Just about anywhere. Although I`m looking to go on a regular basis so SC may be a little much for a regular trip, but I`d be glad to come a time or two...


----------



## countryboy62390 (Mar 21, 2011)

land in N.E. Ga. homer. give me a call. 678 925 0465


----------



## evan ashley (Apr 9, 2011)

homer has hogs? i have seen a few in gillesville but they got turned loose a few years ago. only seen them once a sow and some piglets.


----------



## gaharleyboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea I live in gillsville right below Tadmore and last year about a 300lb sow was ran over at the end of my driveway, haven't really seen em around since then but we used to run them outta my driveway everytime we came home


----------



## evan ashley (Apr 13, 2011)

those dang Gee boys turned them loose a few years ago. seen them crossing sonny's bottoms before on bryant quatery before.


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 17, 2011)

With `gator app`s going I thought I`d reup my offer. Still looking for a swap, hogs for `gators


----------



## diamondbowhunter (Jun 25, 2011)

like do you have to have a certain kinda bow to go bow fishin or does the reel seat attach to where the stabilizer would be.?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 1, 2011)

most bows with a stabilizer hole will accept a reel attachment. You can even get ones that stap right to the riser


----------

